# 95 altima noise in passenger side engine



## nissanowner83 (Mar 13, 2012)

This doesn't happen every single time I start my car but, I start my car and when it idles into the proper idling spot it makes like a rattling noise, it's only when the idle drops down and it's gone after I say 2 seconds and my car runs fine after that, this is a new issue i've found it's only started maybe a few weeks ago now but nothing about my car has acted up, I don't think it's my motor mounts since its not all the time, and i'm not sure what it could be.
:newbie:


just checked some videos on youtube sounds like the timing chain but it's a brief sound for 2 seconds and not constant.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It might be an exhaust shield rattle.


----------



## metronet (Dec 12, 2005)

After changing both idller pulley/tensioner the rattling I've having for years has become very obvious. Did you ever find the fix for the exhaust shield rattle and what clamps you used/suggest to rectify the problem? Thanks.


----------

